# Thread Closed



## sonnysekhon

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Thread Closed​


----------



## sonnysekhon

Thread Closed


----------



## Mustang302LX

Do you ever rest? lol Nice icons!!!


----------



## poontab

These will match lucid perfectly! Thank-you


----------



## Mustang302LX

Oh and not really a request for a certain icon but red icons would be sweet!


----------



## sonnysekhon

Mustang302LX said:


> These will match lucid perfectly! Thank-you


You're welcome .


----------



## Cstryon

How are you able to theme apex? I can't find any apex themes on the market. Or am I reading something wrong?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonnysekhon

Cstryon said:


> How are you able to theme apex? I can't find any apex themes on the market. Or am I reading something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


It supports ADW Icon Packs just like NOVA (only the icon picker part).


----------



## DcoMbl

And just so everyone is aware of this, having the word "KEYWORD" / "KEYWORDS" in your market description, is a violation of the Android Developer Distribution Agreement. Your apps actual product description and information should be worded well enough to provide an accurate method for the market-keyword algorithm / technology.	So if your app has NOTHING to do with ZTART, or GOLOCKER, and you release it on day X, and i randomly want to find a golocker theme on that same day X, your app is likely to pop up closer to the top. Which YES!, that's great for you/us/whatever, but essentially , is WRONG because not only your app, really ISN'T a golocker theme, your app has little to NOTHING to do with what im looking for, and that is where it is an action violation, you intentionally misused words to wrongfully associate your app/product with a subject not relevant of your own. Misdirecting users is a key violation of the Android Market, and 2 of their policies. 
Just some knowledge, so you know im not actually being a jerk


----------



## DcoMbl

All undone, Good work updating your stuff, I found what i was looking for in about 2 seconds thanks to no improper use of market keywords.

Thanks again for your co-op.


----------



## superstargoddess

Been meaning to ask you something. We're are the images in your launcher themes stored so I can use them on my AOKP nav bar?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

